
Kinoma: Open Source JavaScript Engine for IoT from Marvell - phsilva
https://github.com/Kinoma/kinomajs
======
angersock
So, the actual JS VM is here:

[https://github.com/Kinoma/kinomajs/tree/master/xs](https://github.com/Kinoma/kinomajs/tree/master/xs)

Note that this project needs both java/ant AND cmake.

Here, there's makefiles in the antfiles in CDATA:

[https://github.com/Kinoma/kinomajs/blob/master/xs/makefiles/...](https://github.com/Kinoma/kinomajs/blob/master/xs/makefiles/xsLibrary.mk)

Did they include ant just because they were using the Apache license and
didn't want to seem out of place?

Further, note that the Mac instructions require Ruby, to install Homebrew, to
install Java and Cmake...to compile a fucking C project.

 _This_ is why modern development is going to hell.

EDIT: It _was_ nice to have this out there, and the actual code for the VM is
interesting in places.

------
phsilva
Press Release at
[http://www.marvell.com/company/news/pressDetail.do?releaseID...](http://www.marvell.com/company/news/pressDetail.do?releaseID=6223)

Sparkfun is selling the first incarnation of their gadget (Kinoma Create) at
[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13182](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13182).

